# Why can't I mark all posts read from a single forum?



## Kirves (Jun 24, 2003)

How come clicking "mark all posts as read" on a forum doesn't work. It reloads the forum's thread index, but all the "unread" marks are still there. The "mark all forums as read" on the main index does work, so I'm a bit confused!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

Not sure.  It worked for me just now.

What browser and OS are you using, and what are your cookie settings?

:asian:


----------

